# BMW X5 3.0i Spark plugs and camshaft position sensor replacement



## zeiten (Sep 10, 2016)

We had this 2004 BMW X5 3.0i and it wouldn't start, so after the diagnostics first thing we decided to do was to replace the spark plugs and camshaft position sensor. You should always start with the most simple work going to more complicated when fixing a car, depending on diagnostics, of course.

Here is the link to our youtube video: 
https://youtu.be/p67CfYBVGTs

We will be posting more DIY videos like this one. Thanks for watching and don't hesitate to ask us any questions.


----------

